
Trump Plans New Curbs on Chinese Investment, Tech Exports to China - dis-sys
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-plans-new-curbs-on-chinese-investment-tech-exports-to-china-1529883988
======
leptoniscool
Trump trying to balance the US government budget..

